# Biorb iwagumi??



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I wonder if I can make a iwagumi scape with this tank?
I'm thinking about joining this contest.

http://www.everythingbiorb.com/bior...s/biorb-life-16-gallon-portrait-aquarium.html


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's possible!!! 

Open up your mind and you will be able too! ++++++++


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

how is it filtered or heated?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

It would be really simple to make an effective scape for that tank. You'll need some interesting rocks that sit vertically. Interesting rock types are crucial to good iwagumi tanks though. 

Please Join the contest.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

planter said:


> how is it filtered or heated?


it got internal filter, and you can add a 50W heater to it?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

you can buy bio-orb heaters. I got one for 10 dollars a while back I am using in my nem nano tank.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> It would be really simple to make an effective scape for that tank. You'll need some interesting rocks that sit vertically. Interesting rock types are crucial to good iwagumi tanks though.
> 
> Please Join the contest.


easier said then done. where can you get the rocks (name?) Takashi amano use here in the gta?? I think Jimmy ordered some though.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Big als my man! boxing day sale 1.99 a lb


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

i say go for it and pay the entry. that's a nice tank and it might turn out great


----------

